# IBS-D & Jury Duty



## Dar14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I recieved a jury questionaire in the mail....on it they ask if there is any medical condition that might prohibit me from serving on jury duty....and then to explain if so.....having IBS-D makes me wonder if I can list that..... I am thinking if I have a flare up while needing to sit in a jury panel for hours without being able to go to the bathroom would be a big problem for me








I am wondering if they would even let me run to the potty once court is in session....I could be found in contempt or something but I can't allow myself to have a accident in front of everyone either!I would have to leave on a moments notice to run for the bathroom.....and since I have no way of knowing when it can happen I don't know what to do.Anyone ever get one of these? How did you handle it? They don't ask for a doctors note...but I am sure if I list it they will which is fine my doctor can give me one verifying I have IBS-D.My confusion comes from the fact that this condition is unpredictable....I have days where all if fine....then bam! it's not a fine day. How did you handle this situation?Thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually they will let you out of jury duty for any condition that causes sudden uncontrollable need for the bathroom.They don't want the disruption in the trial. I'd just list it (with a you can't predict when it will hit) and see if that is enough. Otherwise when they call you in you can let them know why you might not be able to be an attentive juror and why you might be a disruption.They always call a lot more people than they will need as they expect a lot of people will have something (either know too much about the case or have health problems, etc).


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi Dari have ibs-c and it really gets bad when i'm under lots of stress. i received a jury summons in january. i was really apprehensive about it because i knew my c would really flare up--just receiving the summons did that--and i knew i'd be miserable while serving as a juror because of all the restrictions--can't bring water into the courtroom, can't use the bathroom except when there are breaks etc etc plus i have back problems and sitting for more than an hour is torture. when i'm really backed up with c i have to urinate a lot--all that backed up stool must press on my bladder or something.when i answered the questions under the special needs section i wrote that i needed frequent restroom visits. i was summoned to appear in court in april and the judge told us prospective jurors we would be serving on a five day trial (!!!) and would have a break in the am and pm and a lunch and asked if anyone had any problems with that. well, needless to say, i totally freaked when i heard this. out of sheer desperation i spoke up (very difficult for me to do in front of a judge and all the other people in the courtroom!!) and said i had "stomach problems" and need frequent restroom visits. the judge sent me back to the jury room and i explained the whole thing again to the jury clerk. she told me if i sent in a doctor's verification of my situation she could give a permanent exemption.made a dr appt for the following day and the dr wrote up a note saying i had irritable bowel syndrome and needed to drink water and use the restroom frequently. she also said it would be difficult for me to participate as a juror because of my condition and requested that i be removed from the jury roster permanently. i mailed that in and the court granted me an exemption.i was so amazed at this because on their website the court is very stern and states that few exemptions are granted for medical reasons.and really, if it weren't for this nasty c and my back i know i'd enjoy serving as a juror...just love reading books about courtroom drama--the tv shows, movies..so good luck! you should be able to get an exemption too. kathleen is right--they do not want you if you will be a disruption...


----------

